# Problem with Horses



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your horse.

My first thought is electrical issues and improper grounding. I had heard of another incident where animals were acting strange similar to what you are describing and it ended up being an electrical problem. I can't remember the details on exactly what they found but I remember it was a complete mess and they had to redo a lot and dig up lines even. It would even account for the sudden loss of your one horse if he got electrocuted.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I had the entire property checked out to make sure the electric, plumbing etc was all good and sound. The day that Sal died he was in a temporary pasture nowwhere near any electric wires I have on the property, my fences are wood. I had him in there with Roxie, my blind mare to see if they would settle but no.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have heard of horses acting bizarre with magnesium deficiencies?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That doesn't really account for the dogs being uneasy too though, Blue.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am also very sorry for the loss of Sal

My first thought was he may have had heart problems and something set him off to the point he had heart failure.

The point about current running thru the ground is also excellent and again, if Sal did have heart issues, that could have also triggered heart failure. 

Sal wasn't too young. I am forum acquainted with a lady who lost her APHA to serious heart problems when he was under ten years old. I want to say he wasn't much more than five but it's been several years back and I can't remember. He was the most gorgeous Paint I have ever laid eyes on and as gentle as he was handsome:-(

Interesting and mysterious the previous owner hung up on you:shock:

Since you have taken every scientific step known to mankind, I believe I would step out of the realm of what is normal and go digging.

Electric current running thru the ground periodically is a good scientific first step. It does not have to be your electric current either. How are far are you from power sub-stations? Are there any of those giant power grid cables running nearby to where anything might have an electric leak that is not enough to affect a human but it would affect animals?

Does anyone near you have pigs? Pigs are extremely sensitive to electric. They wear rings in their noses to keep them from digging because a jolt from an equine fence charger can kill them.

If someone with pigs periodically might experience losing some, leaking electric current is the answer.

Then there's always the realm of things we don't understand. How long did the previous owner live in your home? Any chance you might be able to track down the owners before them or relatives?

How about long-time neighbors that would know not only the history but the lore of your area?

Some THING is triggering your animals and it's real to be affecting all the species you own:?

You sure have my curiosity piqued. Please update us, if you find out any little thing


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Subbing to see what ideas people come up with. Very unusual. Can you ask the neighbours for any insight?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you try taking them to your Sister's place & see how they act there? Maybe switch horses from both places.

Possible wild animal hanging around? Ghosts?

Try calling the people back & asking again. It sounds like they know something. Don't make it seem you are accusing them of anything but that you really are stumped & looking for answers.

As a last resort an animal communicator? I know that sounds far fetched but you never know.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

The previous owner lived there for less then a year. My sister hasn't lived there very long so she has no clue, the other neighbor told me to get lost when I asked him. I got similar results from other people. There was one who told me that no one lived there very long before shooing me away. I can't find out any info on the owner before the last one that is up to date.

My neighbor has pigs but he has had good luck with them, none have died suddenly unless you count being made into bacon.

My vet did an autopse on Sal and couldn't find any problems with his heart or anything odd.

Power-sub stations, grids etc are to far away to be causing that; I live in the middle of nowwhere. The nearest one is about a half-hour to an hour away.

But why was my gelding Term acting odd at my place but not at my sisters? That is what is really puzzling.

I have a salt lick in the pasture for the horses.


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe try googling the address for the property to see if there have been any incidents or stories associated with it? My curiosity is piqued as well. I find it strange too that people are so resistant to conversation about it. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Something fishy here, with the neighbours being rude about giving out any information. Did they act scared to talk, or embarassed?

Go through your area's newspaper archives and see if anything was written up about the place.

Ask at the local police detachment if they ever had calls out to the property.

There's got to be something you can dig up. Sounds like a good detective outing to me.

I am very sorry about your horse, though :-(


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Geez, how is it that some rural areas and small towns can be so unwelcoming and not helpful? My town was like that, but it is getting better. I feel for you, RP.

You can look in the municipal property taxation office (don't know what it is in the US) for a history of the property's transactions. That should get you names of previous owners. You could also try previous owners of neighbouring properties. 

Perhaps a local or county agricultural organization would have some geological, agricultural and wildlife information that would be interesting? If there is a wildcat around, you might not see it on the cameras. They are notoriously hard to spot.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

But what about the horses acting weird in the stalls?


My sister is helping me look, she even looked at the records of the property. The longest a person has lived there is a year, the shortest was two days.


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

And don't forget the dogs. That's just, well....kind of creepy. Hoping there is a logical explanation. I should have added in my other post that I'm sorry for the loss of your Sal. : (


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Something fishy here, with the neighbours being rude about giving out any information. Did they act scared to talk, or embarassed?
> 
> Go through your area's newspaper archives and see if anything was written up about the place.
> 
> ...


*^^^^this.*

The fact that no one will talk to you, even if you "aren't from around there" and the fact the previous owners lived there a year or less, something's up somehow-someway.

What about the odds of you sitting on top of an old Native American Burial ground?

I have not only heard stories but know of someone who built a home and kept saying their house was haunted. Naturally we all laughed and told them they drank too much. 

They did some research and discovered they had built their home on land that had once been held sacred to a tribe of Indians specific to our area:shock:

I happen to be one of those people that believes in things that can't be explained by science. I don't dwell on them and I do look for scientific reasons first but when all fails-----------------------

There's an explanation for sure -- that is evident by the fact nobody wants to talk about it:hide::hide:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

RememberPearl said:


> But what about the horses acting weird in the stalls?
> 
> 
> My sister is helping me look, she even looked at the records of the property. The longest a person has lived there is a year, the shortest was two days.


If it is a wildcat (or other predator) it may have sprayed in or near the stalls, making the horses nervous when they smell it and that would make your dogs crazy too. You wouldn't smell it.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

So go to the local game warden.

But, if it is a wild cat then why is my other horse who is now next door acting normal? Is the cat just skittering around that property?


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I believe in the other side as well but my first reaction when things started getting weird was eliminated the more logicial things. My child hood home had a spirit in it but it was a more caring, good natured one.

I was asked for pictures of my property. The huge field is the main pasture, though you can not see the fence line, and the smaller corrals near the barn have yet to be used. Then there is my little house shaded by the two trees. The pasture line ends near the black line I drew, only it is straight and more in a shallow gulley.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Its haunted! That was my first thought after ruling everything else out. Contact your local ghost investigators (or whatever they are called), have them come out and see what they find. 

Heck, you've tried everything else. Odd that no one has stayed at the place longer then a year.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread intrigues me! i'm always interested in things that are not always easily explainable. can't wait to hear about updates!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm home alone.. and this.. legitly made me get out of my chair.. walk around and look outside and make sure everyone was okay haha

CREEPYYY.. I've watched shows where dogs and horses.. animals act crazy for the.. paranormal... things.. lol.. 


* As Im typing.. my door suddenly closes.. STACIE.. JUMPS out of her chair gasps.. and lets all dogs inside to cuddle with her..*

Im creeped out now.. hope everything goes well..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ghosts?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm subbing to this, my curiosity is getting the best of me. You have a beautiful place though!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ I agree. which is wierd why no one has lived there over a year.. 0.0


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have seen this behaviour when a predator has been in the area. My dogs have done this with wildcats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

How about a nest of snakes near by?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I also think your place is very beautiful but sometimes, unbeknownst to us, underneath all that beautiful icing, lies a moldy cake.

Hopefully whomever asked for pictures might see something.

Is that a basement or a crawl space under the house? 

I really agree with going to the local newspaper and asking to search thru their archives. I'm not even sure I'd give them the real reason as they may find some excuse to refuse you.

If your property address might be new to accommodate 911, I would find the old address and search for that too.

I have also known of addresses to change when zip codes first came into being, so go back as far as you can.

When all else fails, I agree I think I'd be looking for a Medium - human and animal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, have _you_ had any strange experiences there yourself or is it just the animals acting strange?

Is your property near a fault line? Sometimes animals can pick up the ULF waves that fault lines produce and that can make them skittish.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry about the loss of your horse. Something strange is going on. Also weird no one has stayed there very long-that is such a lovely property. Hope you find some answers, & update us.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your horse. This is very strange and I want to follow the story. I hope you can find a logical explanation for what's happening. Are you able to maybe move your other horses to a different location while you try to figure things out? I would hate to hear of something happening to them as well...


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

*Puts on detective hat*
Ok, we've ruled out electrical, water, air, food, and pasture. Our last options are paranormal and predator.
The snake nest idea sounds very probable. I'd search for it, and lay down moth balls or some other form of snake deterrent. Call your lcal game warden, look into what animals are in your area. 

Id also google your place, talk to a medium, and ask around to see about paranormalty.


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Hmm, I don't think snakes would do it. We get a lot of them around here and the horses don't seem to care. I was leading a horse and happened to look down to see a big snake just a foot or so away, and the horse didn't even take notice.

I would say it's some sort of predator that's been leaving scent around the property. I too am quite curious now...


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your horse.  

I find it very strange how you said the shortest period someone lived there was 2 days and the longest was 1 year. Really, who would live only 1 year on such a beautiful property? You would think at least a few prior owners would of lived on this farm a while(at least a few years). And who would buy such a property to sell it 2 days later? I also find it very odd that the prior owners hung up the phone on you when you asked about it. Why would they hang up on you, unless they know something you don't. And all the neighbors that will also evade the questions..... 

You have ruled out everything you could, logically. Like someone said, wildlife could be the issue, but why would the horses react the same way in the barn with the doors shut and keep on acting up all night? And your dogs are also acting strange.... I really hope you find what is causing this to happen!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Sadly I probably will move Roxie to my sister's property for her well being, plus she won't be alone in the pasture. She can be with Term again until things are normal


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Snakes have never bothered my horses before but I'll try the mouth balls. I also called the game warden a few minutes ago and they said the biggest predators are coyotes, hawks or owls.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

crreeeeppy 0.0


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It probably wouldn't hurt to try to get in touch with a local medium or paranormal group.

Though I _am_ a believer in the supernatural, I'm usually one to believe that 99% of the time, there is a perfectly normal _natural_ explanation for most things.

The biggest indicator for me is how often this farm has changed hands. Sure, it's common in most places to find a person or two who only lived there for a short time, but for it to happen to almost every owner. That really makes me wonder.

Oh, and if you do get a medium or someone out, do NOT let them hold a seance or try to contact/communicate with whatever is there (if there is anything) beyond just talking and trying to catch EVPs or video evidence.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

How strange...I'm not usually one to jump to paranormal conclusions, but this is just weird. I'm subbing, this is just too much for my curiosity.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It does all seem very strange. 
I am a believer in spirits, I have had experience with several but non of them have ever been evil. Certainly one old boy who visited me was a horse saver and never frightened them. On the other hand another place the spirit was disgruntled rather than evil and one of the dogs hated him. She would stick to me like glue and was always unhappy when we visited the place.

I would search the history of the place, find out what happened there years ago. As said it might be a burial ground, or something really bad occurred there. 
The reaction of the neighbours seems strange too.

See if you can find a genuine psychic, there are many fraudulent ones around so be careful. Do not tell them anything other than you have had a 'feeling' Don't tell about the horses or the dogs, when they ask questions or pose an answer, keep a poker face, don't give anything away. Not easy to do but needs to be done or the false psychic will read your reactions and tell you what you want to hear and not what went on.

I wish I could visit, I wouldn't be able to tell you what happened but I sure would know of there were spirits around.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Call TAPS! Haha, I'm a believer in paranormal. 

You said the horse that passed was a rescue? What kind of condition was he in? The paranormal can have a pretty substantial effect on the weak or the old. That could explain why he passed but your other horses haven't. 

I've seen more than a few stories where animals are affected by paranormal things to the point they get sick or lose hair and other things.

How long have you lived here, and have you had any odd feelings or anything of that nature in your house?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Young kids will pick up on stuff too.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I meant to add, even things like electronics' batteries draining faster than normal, or getting the creeps when you usually don't might be a sign. It doesn't have to be doors closing or full body apparitions to be paranormal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

This gave me the chills - subbing. I really have no other ideas than those already posted. So sorry about your horse!

Oh, actually, I've got an idea.
Is your area seismically active? Animals may feel very slight tremors and changes in the atmosphere that a human being might not even notice.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your horse. Subbing because I am curious aswell, I second FoxHunter and Smrobs, and anyone else who suggested the paranormal society. I'm also a believer in the paranormal. Though I agree that Most times it can be explained. Do you have any strong wiring in your barn that could be giving off high EMF fields? That could be what's freaking the horses out in their stalls. If exposed to high levels of Electromagnetic fields, one may feel dizzy, nauseated, have a prickling or itching sensation on the skin, have hallucinations, and a creepy feeling, like being watched. Creeps me out a bit. Best of luckk


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I was thinking EMF too, but couldn't for the life of me remember it's called EMF! Goodness lol. I think she's had the electric checked, and also the horses do it out in pasture too. It's possible, but if the horses had been out of the barn for hours and still act that way, I'd think it's unlikely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe in the paranormal, and hearing all that creeps me out a bit.

However, secondary possibility, the town doesn't like strangers, neighbours don't like them, is it possible they are doing "something" to appear like the place is being haunted?

People, while defensive, often like gossip. So if something really happened, I'd imagine they'd secretly want to talk about it. 

Really weird that someone was only living there for two days. Who would spend all the money and hassle and move out two days later?


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

No seismic activity here.

Sal was a rescue but he was sound and in good shape when I got him, so his health was good.


What do you mean by strong wiring?


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

my son is sensitive to spirits. You could borrow him in exchange for a vacation on your beautiful property ;P


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Strong wiring, in this context, is wiring that isn't properly insulated or sheilded and is giving off sort of a forcefield. Some humans and animals are very sensitive to that stuff and a lot of "hauntings" have been found to be nothing more than an unshielded junction/fuse box or a cluster of improperly insulated wiring.

Along that same line of thought, is there a telephone pole with a transformer anywhere close to your property? Those things can give off some really high EMF too


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

No there isn't any of that as the inspector never pointed it out when I was with him. The nearest transformer is a half mile away maybe a little more.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

RandysWifey said:


> my son is sensitive to spirits. You could borrow him in exchange for a vacation on your beautiful property ;P



If you lived closer and he was willing to muck stalls. I've decided to pull out a sleeping bag and sleep in the barn with my horse, plus the dogs, tonight.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another little thought that came to me. I'm not sure what part of the country you're located in, but are there bats anywhere around? Since they are nocturnal, you'd probably never notice them during the day and they could certainly freak a horse out when they took off and flapped around at night.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

There were bats @ my old place and my horses never seemed bothered.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

RememberPearl said:


> I've decided to pull out a sleeping bag and sleep in the barn with my horse, plus the dogs, tonight.


"You're a Better Man Than Me, McGee" to coin an old movie phrase.

I might be up all night but I would be in the house, listening to the monitor, with the gun beside me. Not that the gun might do any good ---depending what the issue is:shock::shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have a cassette tape or digital voice recorder? If so, take it with you.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

And a camera.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

RememberPearl said:


> What do you mean by strong wiring?


By strong wiring I mean anything that has to do with something larger. Its hard to explain lol. Things like appliances give off EMF's, sometimes strong ones. Heaters, AC, anything like that in the barn?

I could be wrong however.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

No, just ceiling lights


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

subbing! good luck with your sleepover tonight. I'm hoping you hear paws scratching at the barn or a very faint animal noise to explain it all. Though it might just be the scent that bothers them. if that's what it is. That at least is somewhat easily dealt with.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

me andmy hubby say put a tape recorder in the barn. youll hear whatever it is. a baby monitor wont pick it up. im very aware of the paranormal. my 2 year old talks to her poppy (my hubbys dad) he passed away 6 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

As far as paramormal investigating goes, I am actually a paranormal investigator in a very highly respected paranormal research group that is very well known.

Everyone has mentioned everything we would first try to rule out. (EMF, geological, predators, etc)

If you PM me your state/location, I can use our network to find you a reputable organization that could come and check things out. Whatever you do...don't allow anyone to charge you any money to investigate and be careful of groups that say they can "remove" whatever they may find.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Just reading this thread is creeping me out. I would be the person that stayed two days!


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

What about something that might be making a noise outside of human hearing range? You know, like the way a dog can be trained wih a high pitched whistle. No idea about horse hearing, just tossing it out there. : /
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

LilacsBloom said:


> What about something that might be making a noise outside of human hearing range? You know, like the way a dog can be trained wih a high pitched whistle. No idea about horse hearing, just tossing it out there. : /
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wouldn't that be something! :shock::shock:

Someone doesn't cotton to anyone moving onto the farm, they come sneaking around, staying a far enough distance to not be seen or get caught and start blowing a silent whistle.

I have never used one, so I have no idea how many different types of sounds they make.

That is an interesting and viable theory--------------

Were it me, I also would take "Corgi" up on her offer, if nothing comes from sleeping in the barn last night. Which, I hope you changed your mind on that - lol lol


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> Wouldn't that be something! :shock::shock:


 
It would be but then how would you explain people leaving after spending under a year at this place? 



I was crazy enough to sleep in the barn with my horse and the two dogs. I curled up in my sleeping bag, with my gun nearby just in case it was a large critter. Sleep was virtually impossible, I think that I got maybe an hour of sleep last night. Not only was my horse going crazy trying to get out of her stall but both of my dogs were going nuts as well. Barking and growling at nothing, the barking they were doing sounded like "you come any closer and your throat is going to be ripped out" type of bark. The recorder caught nothing, as far as I can tell, but I'm dropped it off at the post office this morning to send it to my uncle in PA who used to do paranormal investigations so he knows what to look for. When I first went into the barn and set up my sleeping bag the atmosphere was almost eerily calm. But after my mare woke me up in a panic I did notice that the atmosphere, or energy, in the barn seemed to have changed. I can't really explain it, only way I really can is to say that it gave me some serious creeps. I'm going to call my friend, who is really a pen pal of mine in a way but now I live close to him then before, and see if he can come check things out. He's a native american medicine man so maybe he knows if anything happened here between the indians or can tell me what to do in order to keep peace at this place. After last night I'm seriously starting to believe that what I'm going up against is something paranormal.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

--



RememberPearl said:


> It would be but then how would you explain people leaving after spending under a year at this place? *True:?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Something else to consider: I wonder if, several owners back, someone practiced demonism and, someone from the other side has decided they're not leaving?*

*I feel sure your uncle, your friend, or both are going to have something to say.*

*In the meantime, I think I would still research the newspaper archives, if you have time. You never know what might turn up.*


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm going to the library now to look at there town records and archives, which isn't much because most of the archives have gone missing it seems.


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats.......odd. Something happened that none wants you to know. Thats for sure.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

RememberPearl said:


> I had the entire property checked out to make sure the electric, plumbing etc was all good and sound. The day that Sal died he was in a temporary pasture nowwhere near any electric wires I have on the property, my fences are wood. I had him in there with Roxie, my blind mare to see if they would settle but no.


 They would not have checked for currant in the ground which was my 1st thought along with spirits. Animals can sense stuff like that and I have watched some paranormal shows about it when animals get upset and we see nothing. You could do some google searches and get info I am sure.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would also be contacting a lawyer and having him send the old owners and the realtor a threatening letter. It maybe illegal not to disclose any issues like this with the property. I would also do some research which you should have done prior to making an offer on all the sales history and dollar amounts. If the value kept going down that could be an indication of a problem. Also local vets may have some info if others had issues with animals.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

RememberPearl, your horse dying is so sad. I saw a picture of him in another thread last night and he was a looker. I can't even imagine going out and finding a fairly young and healthy horse had died overnight.

Your situation is sounding pretty creepy and I hope you find some answers soon.

I have this disturbing habit of retaining small bits of trivia but can never remember whether I read them in a fact or fiction situation. Anyway, I remember something about real estate agents being responsible for disclosing odd things like this happening on a property to the potential buyer. So I would also talk to the agent that had the house listed when you bought it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Churumbeque got her reply posted while I was still typing mine. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's heard of the realtor's responsibility in disclosing things.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

I was thinking....trying to find an explanation for this... I know there is a hill not too far from my house where you stop your vehicle at the bottom of the hill and your car will roll up about 20 meters to a willow tree and stop. You can even shut off your vehicle and it will get pulled up hill....The story behind it is that a school bus had an accident at this location years ago, children's died and will push any vehicle at the bottom of the hill to the willow tree( where they say the bus crashed). Some people say it's some sort of magnetic field? I have been a few times since I didn't believe it when I was originally told about it. But if some " force/magnetic field" can push a vehicle up hill, I'm sure it could have an effect on animals like your horses and your dog...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

ohhhhh-what about a vortex? they say theres places all over like this. the oregon one is just the most popular The Oregon Vortex and location of the House of Mystery


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I know real estate agents have to disclose if there was a murder in the house they are selling.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is a video I found on youtube of the magnetic hill I was talking about. I've been a few times. I've done it going forward, in reverse, with the vehicle in neutral and with my vehicle completely shut off (in neutral). 

Magnetic Hill.avi - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_

It is far-fetched but who knows...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I know real estate agents have to disclose if there was a murder in the house they are selling.


they have to report any death, natural or otherwise and only within a certain time period.Not sure of the exact time period, maybe 6 months. If they had to report all deaths, well, with the slaughter of Native Americans, the Civil war, etc, who knows how many people have died on certain parcels of land. But that is CA USA rules. I dont the real estate rules for other states or Countries. I have been riding when there was a small quake, and the horses really did act out , very freaked, trying to bolt and run. We found out , after returning the stable and had on a radio that it was only a 3.0 , but the horses sure did react to it.
3.0 's not always felt for those who have not been in quakes, sometimes its a shake, other times it can be a roll.. 
shake, rattle and roll.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Stevenson, I think you misread my post, I said Murder in the house they are selling, not death on a property.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

What Homeowners Have to Disclose to Buyers | Fox Business
This varies by state.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I put a call into my BIL who is a real estate agent and asked him what the protocol is about disclosing murder or paranormal activity. Told him it was a trivia question.:lol: I left a message, he wasn't in.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are old buried hydro lines a possibility. Check the property for evidence of old buildings. A shod horse was electrocuted inside an arena. A live buried line was at fault. No one had known of it's existence until the accident.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My BIL called back,

He said,
The homeowner *should* disclose murder or suicide to the real estate agent. 

If the real estate agent knows of anything, the agent *must* tell the buyer. 

I asked what if the incident happened 10 years ago? He said if the incident affects the value of the property the agent *must* disclose it. 

I asked about paranormal activity and he said, that that kind of stuff is happening more and more, but again if it affects the property value it *must* be disclosed.

He said a lot of times it is open to interpretation, if it affects the value of the property or not. 

He said, personally, he errs on the side of caution and discloses all.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Subbing! This is very interesting. I hope your able to find something out.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Well from diving into the archives, or what's left of them, dug up some pretty interesting things.

1. the first owner stayed on the property for 10 months, back in 1859, just long enough to build the house
2. this property was sold via owner not real estate agent up until this last one who used a real estate agent
3. the person who lived there for two days day from complications with cancer
4. there was a report in the paper about the second owner having problems with his beef cattle keeling over and dieing out of the blue

That is what I dug up, I called my agent and met up with her at lunch and she brought everything the previous owner had given her. All she had on the place beside pictures was a letter from the previous owner asking her to sell the place as quickly as possible for whatever amount. Hmmmm...

My friend, I'll call him John, the medicine man came by today to see what he could come up with. From talking to him before I know that he does have pshycic abilites, mostly just being able to see the spirits. He was barely out of the car when he told me that his chief had told him that his chief once told him that there had once been a battle on this land, not just mine but my sister's and neighbor plus many more acres. This happened back in the 1700s, it was between two indian tribes. Before John left he told me that he would be back tomorrow with some things that would help please the spirits that haunt my land. He also refused to enter the barn because he said that is where there "home" is. Just talking to John got chills going up and down my spine, what really floored me was when he asked if any animals had died recently. When I asked him to come over I only told him that I had a problem and if he could come take a look. He was a bucket full of information compared to what the other locals were willing to give me. At least I have somewhat of a clue as to what is going on here.

My only question is if these are Native American spirits then why are they going after my animals? I've always thought that Native Americans respected nature and the lives of the animals. I'm still stumped and I hope that whatever John does tomorrow helps in some way shape or form. For now my mare is over at my sister's place and is acting totally normal.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck & keep us posted


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

sxybeemr said:


> I was thinking....trying to find an explanation for this... I know there is a hill not too far from my house where you stop your vehicle at the bottom of the hill and your car will roll up about 20 meters to a willow tree and stop. You can even shut off your vehicle and it will get pulled up hill....The story behind it is that a school bus had an accident at this location years ago, children's died and will push any vehicle at the bottom of the hill to the willow tree( where they say the bus crashed). Some people say it's some sort of magnetic field? I have been a few times since I didn't believe it when I was originally told about it. But if some " force/magnetic field" can push a vehicle up hill, I'm sure it could have an effect on animals like your horses and your dog...?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you live in Texas? We have a story similar to this here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Churumbeque got her reply posted while I was still typing mine. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's heard of the realtor's responsibility in disclosing things.


Yes, I believe the realtor has to disclose if there was ever a murder, suicide or "hauntings" associated with a property. Of course they could say they didn't know. 
I still wonder why the neighbors are so hush hush.

ETA: Opps, I should have read all the posts before posting.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! I can't wait to hear what your friend does next.

1. Interesting he won't go in the barn because that is where their home is. It really was risky business for you to spend last night in the barn.

2.


> My only question is if these are Native American spirits then why are they going after my animals?


Two tribes were at war. My theory is much livestock was probably stolen by the intruders and no doubt many horses were killed on both sides during battle.

The tribe who had first rights to the land may have lost the battle and are still seeking retribution against anyone stepping on the land they hold sacred and as belonging to them.

Hopefully your friend can make peace with them in some way - it will be historic since this has been going on for a few centuries.

Learning which tribes and what the battle was about would make a really interesting read.

The first owner built a home in 1859? You meant to say 1859 not 1959 and left ten months later? What a story what a story. This is worse than the folks I mentioned earlier who unwittingly built a home on sacred Indian ground and the house had a spirit living in it.

Tomorrow is Sunday, typically the White Man's Christian Day of worship. Will that make a difference, regarding how the Spirits might receive your friend's peace offering? He is Native American, so I hope not. 

I think you were pretty successful in your detective work. That's way more than I expected you'd find

Gosh I am hoping this gets resolved in a positive way for you.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

If it's alright I would like to forward your photos to a friend who reads pictures. She is a spiritual reader and can really give some insight. She helped me with a problem awhile back.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, this is very interesting! When I first read the original post, my first thought was ghosts/spirits/whatever you want to call them. I personally have never had any sort of experiences with ghosts, but I am definitely open to believing they exist if that's what the evidence points to.



Taffy Clayton said:


> Just reading this thread is creeping me out. I would be the person that stayed two days!


Pssh....I wouldn't have even lasted two days!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

The person that lasted two days, according to the records, died from cancer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Okay, two days in the house and died?


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

My guess is that he had already been sick for a while before moving. Maybe he wanted to be closer to loved ones.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Subbing! Can you take a video of the horses and animals freaking out and maybe post them on YouTube and link it back to here? Im very curious to see! I hope you figure this out! Im also thinking spirits or maybe the neighbors, they might be doing something to upset your animals. But with the spirits, I heard of a lady having dogs one time and they started dieing of blood clots or something and then the lady had a heart attack. This is really creepy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Since the both surviving horses are no longer on the property it'll be kind of hard.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, subbing because this is so intriguing! I'm definitely leaning toward a paranormal explaination. 
So sad about your horse  Hope your friend can offer the spirits some guidance and fix the problem.


----------



## NickerMaker71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't read all the responses, but I wanted to put my two sense in....as when I read your first few posts I automatically thought paranormal.....we had a situation on our property, not quite like yours, but a friend knows a psychic, and she said there was activity there.....believe what you want....I BELIEVE!!!! And my horses also felt it! :shock::wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

RememberPearl said:


> Since the both surviving horses are no longer on the property it'll be kind of hard.


I don't blame you for moving them. Are they still ok?


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Celeste said:


> I don't blame you for moving them. Are they still ok?


Yeah they are okay, my mare is a little twitchy but she can't see so the new pasture probably has her upset. My other one was moved before Sal died so my niece can learn how to ride, he is calm enough and gentle for the job. It's just weird seeing the barn empty, one day they will come back.


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

I sure hope so!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Do you live in Texas? We have a story similar to this here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, this was proven to be false. If you're talking about that railroad crossing in, I think, San Antonio.

They had a surveyor come out and, in spite of the road _appearing_ to be uphill, there is actually a decent decline going toward the tracks.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Do you live in Texas? We have a story similar to this here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I live in Canada. This hill is in burlington, ontario, about half an hour from my home. I walked out of the car and walked up the hill myself because I thought it could be an optical illusion. It is a hill. Or it certainly appears to be one and felt like I was walking up a hill. It's just very weird...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

did the guy come back? What happened?


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I think John may have been wrong about the barn being the spirits home. This morning when I woke up the sugar canister was in the middle of my living room floor, not tipped over but like it had been put there on purpose. I can't wait for John to get here...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

RememberPearl said:


> I think John may have been wrong about the barn being the spirits home. This morning when I woke up the sugar canister was in the middle of my living room floor, not tipped over but like it had been put there on purpose. I can't wait for John to get here...


Great Scott, no wonder you're up so early to post:-( Or did you get any sleep?

The fact you moved onto this property totally oblivious to any of these things, makes this even scarier.

I am not one that usually gets involved in prayer chains but I think this might be a good time for one. I hope your friend has some success at appeasing whomever is so unhappy.

Since a battle was held on that property, that means tragedy could covered the area where the house sits and where the barn sits. It's possible both are inhabited.

Honestly, unless the real estate agent was kept in the dark (but if she's a local person she had to have known anyway), I honestly would take the coward's way out and try to get my money back.

How long has it been since you closed on the loan? Better yet, I wish you'd tell us , you're renting.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I am renting, which I finalized all that less then two weeks ago. But, the owner used a real estate agent to do it. He gave her a letter saying to get rid of it as fast as possible, well I honestly thing he ment sell it. This particular agent is from NYC and has lived in the area less then a year so if locals are so hush hush she probably has no clue. I got maybe five hours of sleep last, off and on, because the dogs kept fidgeting. 

I, however, am known in my family to be stubborn so the likely hood of me letting this thing win are very slim. But if things do get serious I'm outta here, I'll just wait and see what John does today but for know I'm un packing boxes.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good luck RememberPearl! It's a quarter past 12 in the morning where I am and I've been reading your topic ... I'm pretty spooked!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am also a determined person EXCEPT when it comes to this stuff. I've had my own experiences, some of which I still pray about.

I would take the coward's way out on this one. I wouldn't be gone, I'd be "long gone".

I tip my hat to you in a big way and hope your friend can help bring peace to what is an outwardly beautiful piece of property.

Have you looked at the hits on this thread? You are the most popular topic going


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What would worry me more than ghosts is the possibility that there is a living, breathing human that has a key to the place that is coming in and causing trouble. It could be some kind of psychopath. Live humans are much more dangerous than dead ones.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks WalktheWalk and I did notice :wink:. 



Has anyone noticed my signature? I'm not one to give up very easily as I said earlier.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I've resisted subbing up until now but now that poltergeist activity has been added to the mix I am hooked. Is there a Native American version of exorcism?


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Celeste said:


> What would worry me more than ghosts is the possibility that there is a living, breathing human that has a key to the place that is coming in and causing trouble. It could be some kind of psychopath. Live humans are much more dangerous than dead ones.


 
They you do have a good point there. However, since the last owner was kind of sketchy I changed all the locks in the house. Back door, front door, basment door and thankfully then garage does not need an opener. You just have to open it by hand but since my truck is to big to fit in there I keep it locked and used for storage.


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

RememberPearl said:


> I think John may have been wrong about the barn being the spirits home. This morning when I woke up the sugar canister was in the middle of my living room floor, not tipped over but like it had been put there on purpose. I can't wait for John to get here...


Gulp.:shock:

I really don't know what to say, except encouraging some caution. My own experiences have been very few, and have been in keeping with my faith system (Christian). I can't really go into it much more without using religious rhetoric. I definitely believe in a spiritual realm, but am uncertain where I stand on "ghosts", as my encounters were of a different nature, and I feel confident In describing the beings in encountered by a different name. (I do have Christian friends who have said they have experience with ghosts or spirits though...still not entirely sure what to make of that.)

I want to be respectful what your own beliefs may be. That said, it's not really something I would want to encounter without my faith, as that was my source of confidence in the situation. I do, however, respect the choice of bringing your friend John in, and it's obvious that he is tuned in to whatever is going on. 

I'm wishing you all the best in this.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Isn't this a picture of your property you posted earlier? The one with all the different owners that never lasted more than a year?










I think you need to contact this website for stealing your photos! They are using them to sell a huge long-term family owned ranch in Montana!

Montana Ranch For Sale - 1884 Teigen Ranch

Montana Ranch For Sale - 1884 Teigen Ranch

HISTORY: The Teigen Ranch was started in 1884 when Mons Teigen (an immigrant from Norway) along with two cousins Knute & Ole Opheim formed a partnership and purchased 3200 head of sheep in the Gallatin Valley. The sheep were trailed up the Shields Valley and down the Musselshell and then crossed over into the McDonald Creek area. Knute sold out in 1890 and Ole drowned in the creek seven years later. Mons bought out their interest and it has been the Teigen Ranch ever since. Mons married in 1897 and built the present ranch home where their two sons Peter and Bard were born. As the story goes the Railroad came through between 1914 and 1917 and a small community of Teigen was built with a general store, a hotel, a lumber and grain company, a community hall, and then Mons built a school that was used from 1914 until 1936. The real estate offered includes the Teigen, Montana postal mail stop with an exclusive postal zip code. The train ran from Winnett to Lewistown and then finally it stopped and the tracks were pulled up in 1972. The Teigen Family has endured the years and expanded the ranch to what it is today. After about 90 years of sheep they switched over to cattle and since then have been running about a 1000 head on the ranch. The Teigen's have been active in the community and in the livestock industry, always highly respected and trustworthy citizens.

http://www.1884teigenranch.com/pages/PhotoGallery.html


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmm......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now that is Spooky Cat:shock:

$21,600,000 WOOWZERS


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Thread is closed

Fantasy poster is Banned.

.


----------

